# Gas prices



## gabedelgado (Feb 23, 2013)

So I know gas prices are already too high, but I have a feeling yet will sky rocket as soon as Next week, should we go ahead and buy gas ahead of time now? What are y'all's thoughts?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

When gas prices are goin' up I keep my vehicles topped up. When it is goin' down I wait 'til they are nearly empty. 'Round here there are some gas stations that are vangards of price changes like HEB. They go up or down before everyone else follows along. When you see 'em go up hurry down to the station that hasn't changed yet and fill up. When you see 'em go down just wait.

The only reason gas prices are goin' up now is because big oil has decided to bend us over. Price of crude is actually down.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

gabedelgado said:


> So I know gas prices are already too high, but I have a feeling yet will sky rocket as soon as Next week, should we go ahead and buy gas ahead of time now? What are y'all's thoughts?


How much and how long will that last ya?


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

The weather channel of all places just had someone on talking about this...
that person say's he expect's them to go higher due to all the cold and such...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There are so many factors it is so tough to predict, historically gas prices go up in the summer, diesel prices drop a bit.

I would strongly advise against swjohnsey's advise to wait until your tanks are almost dry, that might save you a couple dollars but if you are the least focused on being prepared it is absolutely not worth the risk.

If you want to stock up, you can fill some jerry cans but rules are so strict in some areas. We have many 500 gallon tanks on the farm so we try to buy in the dips but it is hard to predict.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

:club: $8.00 by the end of summer are my thoughts. Those evil oil companies are at it again! Thank God the solar energy companies and our government are honest! Gas in Florida is going up about 3 cents per day in the last 3 weeks. :club:


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

Here gas prices have goine up 41 cents just since the first of February and they are still climbing. The next big fix is the 2nd gas tank on the truck the fuel line is messed up so we are running just one tank but not much longer. As it stands now there is a gas can in the back of the truck and it is for emergencies. It has been used several times already. Once you leave the city limits you are out of luck when it comes to gas stations. They are not far and few between. There are non on the back roads and if you are lucky there will be on at every other exit on the freeways but be prepared to pay with your first born when you stop.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Our gas went down $0.10 to $3.49 yesterday. I thought this was actually odd in a Friday and they have been steadily rising for awhile now.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

AP had an article today saying gas prices will reach all time highs this year. Well, we're at a historical high for February. Estimated over $5 in the midwest. That has never happened. 

Is it a force play to open up our untapped resources? Finally get the Keystone pipeline in? Speculators? China and India using more and more? Or rotting refineries not able to change over in quick order?

I like cowboyhermit keep all our vehicles topped, and never let them fall below half a tank.

How would you keep 500 gal fresh? We are allowed to have max 500 gal tanks on our land if kept 100' away from any structure that is considered a home. Any thoughts?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

We rotate regularly and treat the tank before it is filled, it also stores better in larger tanks because less temperature fluctuations etc, there will be no noticeable degradation in a year(at least in our climate). I don't know how much fuel the average person uses in an entire year but it is probably more than they realize.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

On a side note like mpguy18 and others have said nobody can really say what is causing this. I know Alberta is now selling their crude to the states at a huge discount right now, so that should widen margins in the U.S. Prices here were holding low, but just went up like crazy the last couple weeks:dunno:


----------



## Erick3758 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just read a article on a refinery being built in ND .the first one in 30 years.quite a few times in the past the issues were with the refineries .


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ours went up about 40 cents in the past month, but its started to head back down. It went down 15 cents this week.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

NEWS FLASH.......Obama wants it at $10.00 so he can say see the rich can still drive all they want


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Gas prices around here are at $3.69, I didn't even check to see what diesel was. We have 2 gas stations within 10 miles of each other, if you want to get gas somewhere else, you have to drive 50 miles.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

$3.89 across the board in a 15 miles radius- 9 stations


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll quit complaining, ours is $3.49......went up .15 in the last week


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I travel with my job and buy gas no matter what the price. I drove 3,000 miles the last 8 days and am not done yet.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I filled up this morning at $4.29 and that is on base in Pearl Harbor. Out in town the cheapest I have seen is $4.80, that is Hawaii though! It was down below $4 on base not long ago, actually hit $3.89 recently, the lowest I have seen it since my arrival on this da*$ rock in 2010! Can't wait to leave this place, less than 6 months left here!

As for the "why"! Here is my $0.02 - Europe is paying around $10 for a gallon of gas, certain parts of asia slightly less. If you were a company selling gasoline would you sell it for $4 a gallon or $10? Remember also that the current administration will not apply pressure to "big oil" because that would require them to make a claim on something and take action that they may be held accountable for! Ever notice that the administration doesn't really do anything, talk about policy or make any decisions? All they do is "sign off" on others peoples idea's that they like so they can not be held accountable if it goes to crap!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh shut up everyone, quit complaining, it's a sign that the economy is doing well. :scratch


----------



## Trinka (Feb 16, 2013)

DJgang said:


> Oh shut up everyone, quit complaining, it's a sign that the economy is doing well. :scratch


Ya know when I heard Obama make that statement I wondered......

How many idiots out there believe that crap?


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Trinka said:


> Ya know when I heard Obama make that statement I wondered......
> 
> How many idiots out there believe that crap?


A lot, yesterday I went into the breakroom and I couldn't believe the things I was hearing. DH and I just sat there and listened with my mouth hanging open. On the way home I told DH if SHTF while we were at work I think we may have some problems.

But on a good note it's awesome to know how your co-workers really feel about you LOL!!!


----------

